# #NEWS: Abu Dhabi invests 500 billion dirhams in new projects upto the year 2010



## Samovar (Sep 4, 2005)

http://www.alkhaleej.ae/eco/show_article.cfm?val=200310

It's divided into 37.8 billion for industry, 113.7 billion for construction and real estate development, 45 billion for health and education, 0.748 billion for agriculture, 24 billion for energy, and 40.37 billion for tourism.

GDP of Abu Dhabi for year 2004 is expected to be 217 billion dirhams.


----------



## Alle (Sep 23, 2005)

Good to hear. I hope it doesnt lead to an inflation. Now its up to the people in charge of the projects to do something good with it .


----------



## dubaiflo (Jan 3, 2005)

they will certainly. look at reem island.
but i think we already had that article in abu dhabi thread!


----------

